# Installare Gentoo con DWL-G120 e DSL-G604T

## Noritaka

Come potete vedere dal titolo del topic, sto provando l'installazione tramite quei due prodotti della D-Link.

Sono alle prime armi con Gentoo ed ho spulciato da tutte le parti per configurare durante l'installazione la scheda wireless, ma niente da fare.

Ho visto che si parla molto di ndiswrapper, firmware prism ed altro in seguito ai prodotti D-Link, ma niente.

Sono alle prime armi con Linux ed ho sempre usato Windows Lite, ma volevo utilizzare appunto Gentoo solo ed unicamente per la navigazione...poi pian piano per qualcos'altro, ma sempre riguardo il web.

Il mio sistema è a 32-bit.

GrazieLast edited by Noritaka on Thu Jul 27, 2006 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

innanzitutto benvenuto. L'ideale per l'installazione sarebbe usare un cavo di rete e non il wireless inquanto spesso le componenti richiedono configurazioni particolare che da un livecd non è possibile effettuare. Hai questa possibilità?

In secondo luogo, leggi tutto l'handbook, se puoi stampalo e verifica che tutte le operazioni che son là scritte ti son chiare. Se temi di far danno, puoi sempre provare ad installare in una macchina virtuale gentoom la prima volta, usanto vmware o qemu e successivamene , quando avrai completato la procedura, ripeterla sul tuo disco.

Se ti sorgono dei dubbi leggendo l'handbook apri un altro topic e chiedi lì aiuto.

Ti consiglio inoltre di legger le linee guida del forum e di usare molto la funzione cerca in alto a Sx [quella a Dx cerca solo nei forum internazional] : molti errori o domande che ti troverai ad affrontare li hanno già risolti altri, al 90%.

----------

## federico

In particolare i due apparecchi che citi sono un kit se non mi ricordo male. Il router adsl funziona out of the box, chiaramente non hai bisogno di installare alcun driver sul tuo pc per farlo funzionare. La scheda wifi usb invece funziona ok coi driver "ralink" e la troverai sotto il nome di "rausb0" con tutta probabilita'. Se cerchi un po' in giro sul forum troverai interessanti trucchetti per questa scheda.

Federico

----------

## Noritaka

Grazie per le veloci risposte...prima di tutto mi sono pure sbagliato sul codice del router...DSL e non DWL.

Allora...ho la possibilità di installarlo anche senza wireless ed ho una scheda di rete facilmente riconoscibile da Linux...però poi l'installazione è più agevole? La funzione wireless è praticamente obbligatoria, di conseguenza posso installare tutto tramite cavo ma devo assolutamente farla funzionare lo stesso dopo.

Ho letto tutto l'handbook, ma il problema (a mio parere) sono proprio i driver di questa scheda. Ho già fatto molte ricerche su questo forum ed altri, ma niente.

Il fatto è che questa scheda è un modello ormai fuori produzione, se lo andate a vedere capirete anche il perchè...soppiantato dal tipo pen drive e non ho letto nessuna prova con questa antenna tramite linux. Il chip utilizzato, da come sembra...dovrebbe essere quello spiegato qui:

http://prism54.org/newdrivers.html

Il kit in commercio era il DSL-904, e aveva il DSL-G604T e la DWL-G122...quest'ultima ben diversa da quella che ho.

Il mio dubbio è se per caso dovessi cambiare antenna wireless solo per passare a Linux!?!?

In giro ho visto che molti usano con i prodotti D-Link la funzione ndiswrapper...ma senza molti successi...in pochi sono riusciti a farla funzione correttamente!

Avete altri consigli?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io direi che intanto è meglio che inizi ad installare gentoo

Non è difficile, ma è possibile che la prima volta tu possa impiegare un po' più del previsto, quindi prenditi un weekend e installa.

Una volta che avrai un sistema funzionante con un Desktop Environment come kde o gnome o xfce ed un browser, passiamo a risolvere la faccenda dei drivers wireless.

Intanto puoi fare questo: posta qui l'output del comando 

```
lspci
```

 così possiamo sapere con precisione quale è il driver di cui necessiti l'installazione. 

Cmq sei in buone mani: il fede è un mago del wifi! E non ti lasciar impressionare da quello che trovi in giro sul wireless: spesso la casa madre rilascia diverse revisioni dello stesso prodotto con chipset differenti e questo influisce sul tipo di driver da usare . Ndiswrapper permette di usare i drivers per windows, ma causa spesso casini, non funzia bene e ti mette incinta il gatto  :Very Happy: 

Se si può usa drivers nativi linux è SEMPRE meglio.

Cmq l'antenna non fa la differenza in termini di driver , ma solo in termini di potenza del segnale. Quel che fa la differenza è il chipset usato nella scheda.

----------

## Noritaka

Ho provato ad installare il tutto tramite cavo ed ho seguito passo passo la guida per gentoo 2006.0 Minimal CD

Come si può sapere se l'installazione è andata a buon fine? Ho fatto il login come root e aggiunto un nuovo user ma rimango nella console di comando...è normale? Non dovrebbe partire una funzione Desktop?

----------

## randomaze

 *Noritaka wrote:*   

> rimango nella console di comando...è normale? Non dovrebbe partire una funzione Desktop?

 

Tutto normale. L'installazione che hai completato prevede solo la base del sistema. Gentoo é una distribuzione un poco particolare, perché il sistema te lo costruisci tu piano piano, a questo punto, se vuoi un desktop minimo devi emergere un windowmanager, se vuoi invece gnome o kde devi emergere uno dei due (attento, perché ci sono due vie per installare kde ...)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti! Ci hai impiegato davvero poco tempo e non hai riscontrato errori! Non è da tutti [certo è che col tempo la documentazione diventa davvero a prova di tutti  :Wink: ]

Adesso, come ha detto giustamente randomaze devi decidere che Desktop Environment usare. Se non hai mai usato linux ti consiglio di provare un livecd [ossia una particolare versione di linux che parte da CD senza installare nulla sul tuo disco] e lì provar entrambi gli ambienti di lavoro.

A memoria so che il livecd di gentoo (non l'installCD si chiama livecd quello a cui mi riferisco) usa gnome oppure puoi provar [urlhttp://www.gnoppix.org/]gnoppix[/url], mentre se vuoi provare kde c'è slax e per provar xfce c'è quest'altra versione sempre di slax chiamata popcorm.

Se ritieni che crear i liveCd sia troppo macchinoso puoi sempre guardarti gli screenshot su osdir e poi scelgiere

----------

## Noritaka

Ho visto in giro che si parla molto bene di Fluxbox in quanto è molto leggero e configurabile (se non sbaglio non è presente nel live CD)...per questo mi sono letto la seguente guida:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/fluxbox-config.xml

ci sono molti passaggi...ma per la successiva configurazione della mia scheda wireless può andare bene come desktop o ci sono degli inconvenienti ed è meglio utilizzare i soliti gnome o kde?

In merito a gnome invece ho trovato questi siti:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gnome-config.xml

http://www.gnome-look.org/

dove ci sono delle belle cose per personalizzarlo..anche se non ho capisco ancora bene le varie categorie...se qualcuno mi può fare un po' di chiarezza su questo? Sarei intenzionato su uno di questi due, tralasciando kde..cosa mi consigliate? Gnome con quello scritto nella guida mi permette di personalizzarlo scaricando i vari file dal secondo link o devo caricare altri tools? (con fluxbox non ve lo chiedo neanche...mi rispondo da solo)

Per installarli devo eseguire tutto da root o da utente?

Grazie

EDIT: a proposito...devo utilizzare un dual monitor tramite una singola VGA...gnome è già impostato per il supporto? Perchè ho visto che Fluxbox deve utilizzare xinerama e configurarlo...e non sembra molto facile.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Allora tutto dipende da cosa vuoi fare. Gnome ha la leggerezza di un bue obeso, ma è un Desktop Environment, ossia un ambiente. Ha cioè degli accorgimenti ed è pensato con un occhio all'integrazione delle varie parti e componenti che ne fanno parte.

I vari fluxbox e soci, invece, son semplicemente dei Windows Manager, ossia loro si occupano di disegnar le finestre e poco più e posso apparire moolto spartano di primo acchito. 

Non hai citato XFCE che è sempre basato su librerie GTK come gnome [se noti infatti lo stile delle finestre negli screenshot è molto simile] ma è più leggero e semplice. Ha meno integrazioni ma è molto facile da usare , immediato e flessibile ed è l'ideale per PC non recentissimi. Valuta tu dagli screenshot che troverai in giro ed eventualmente prova qualche livecd che usa xfce come ad esempio XFLD o il livecd di ubuntu XUBUNTU 

Per l'installazione dei Sw si devi essere root ed installerai i sw via portage come avrai intuito leggendo la guida.

Per l'installazione della scheda wireless , lo puoi tranquillamente fare ora, da shell , anche senza alcunchè di grafico.

Per cominciare, posta qui l'output di lspci. Se non hai questo comando è sufficiente che tu dia 

```
emerge -utDv pcitools
```

 per vedere cosa ti verrà installato, dipendenze incluse e poi 

```
emerge -uDv pcitools
```

 per installare l'elenco dei pacchetti elencato prima sopra. Fatto ciò lancia da root il comando e copia le righe relative alla scheda wireless .

Così potremo aiutarti nei passi successivi. 

Prima di installare un qualunque desktop grafico assicurati di esser soddisfatto delle tue use, e assicurati che il tuo sistema si perfettamente localizzati [in italiano con i tasti speciali funzionanti] così da non incontrar problemi poi. C'è la guida ufficiale gentoo per la localizzazione dove hai trovato le altre guide che hai già letto.

Se desiderassi poi installare XFCE installarlo è una passeggiata, basta emergere i pacchetti xfce4 e xfce4-extras .

Per qualunque dubbio, chiedi  :Very Happy:  Ti suggerisco ti aprir un 3d per argomento , nel caso in cui desiderassi parlare ancora di che ambiente desktop usare, così da non mischiar troppi argomenti e render il tutto di facile lettura ai posteri

----------

## Noritaka

Ho provato vari LiveCD e scuriosato vari topic...e sono giunto alla conclusione di usare XFCE.

Dato che ci sono...volevo chiedervi...in particolare ai moderatori...se potesse essere utile eseguire una guida all'utilizzo per le persone che da un classico Windows vogliono avere una configurazione Gentoo il più veloce e semplice possibile con solo programmi essenziali. A mio modesto parere può essere una cosa molto utile dato che nella maggior parte dei forum si parla spesso come se tutti avessero già una buona conoscenza sull'ambiente Linux ma ci sono utenti (come me) che al posto di passare mesi con le versioni più complete (Suse, Fedora, ecc.) vogliono configurarsi senza tante modifiche (se non quelle essenziali) ai vari kernel, portage, ecc. ad un gentoo essenziale utile principalmente alla navigazione senza dover per forza navigare con Windows coperto da chissà quanti firewall e antivirus...che quando provi ad avviare qualche finestra in più devi essere già pronto con il bottone per il riavvio del PC.

Se siete interessati...sarei ben disposto ad eseguirla...ma in questo caso qualcuno deve darmi qualche dritta per la risoluzione delle varie problematiche da newbie. Tutto partirebbe dal completamento della versione Gentoo Minimal...per la quale è già presente una guida completa...al limite scriverei due righe di precisazione dove ho avuto dei piccoli problemi.

Sapetemi dire...specialmente i vari moderatori.

Grazie!!!

----------

## randomaze

Inizio dalla fine:

[/quote]Sapetemi dire...specialmente i vari moderatori.[/quote]

In generale i moderatori non hanno mai nessun problema se qualcuno si offre di scrivere una nuova guida di cu sente ci sia il bisogno  :Wink: 

 *Noritaka wrote:*   

> Dato che ci sono...volevo chiedervi...in particolare ai moderatori...se potesse essere utile eseguire una guida all'utilizzo per le persone che da un classico Windows vogliono avere una configurazione Gentoo il più veloce e semplice possibile con solo programmi essenziali.

 

Mi sembra di capire che vuoi scrivere qualcosa tipo: Da windows a gentoo in tre semplici passi (e qualche ora di compilazione).

Non é una cattiva idea, sopratutto alla luce delle problematiche che hai riscontrato... magari infarcita con vari link a post che trattano problematiche "classiche" (giusto per non reinventare la ruota...).

Per scrivere una guida del genere potresti seguire una delle seguenti vie:

 Il subforum delle risorse. Un post in phpbb dove tratti i vari argomenti. Poi chi ha problemi/suggerimenti si accoda e, nel caso, aggiorni il post iniziale

 Il wiki su gentoo-italia che seguirebbe la normale via dei wiki, ovvero chi ha qualcosa da far notare edita la pagina e tutti contribuiscono a una migliore gestione

 Scriverla (in html/OpenDocument/latex/....) e pubblicarla tramite il  Gechi in qualche forma da definire.

Naturalmente una forma non esclude (ci sono tanti howto che sono anche presenti nel wiki) l'altra e i moderatori (ma anche gli altri utenti) provvederebbero a indirizzare gli utenti che hanno bisogno verso la guida in questione...

Ho capito quello che intendevi oppure ho divagato troppo?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

credo proprio che il mod abbia azzeccato alla grande  :Very Happy:  Valuta tu come meglio ti trovi. Indubbiamente il punto è iniziare a scriverla, operazione che farai su OpenOffice o cmq con un editor in locale. na volta che è pronto puoi fare così : lo pubblichi sul wiki italiano [beh se lo vuoi fare bilingue tanto meglio ] e poi crei nella sezione howto la medesimo doc, inserendo anche un rimando al wiki e specificando che eventuali update saranno pubblicati solo sul wiki .

Grazie per quello che produrrai  :Very Happy:  Di buona documentazione non ce n'è mai abbastanza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Noritaka

Eccomi...per la questione guida sono ben disposto ad eseguirla...preferirei utilizzare sempre questo forum, quindi un topic dove aggiorno di continuo le varie novità. Vorrei precisare al meglio quello che ho intenzione di fare, a differenza del classico manuale di gentoo, dove parla spesso di varie variabili da modificare senza specificare certe volte dove, come e con che comando e in che sequenza per poi riprendere la normale installazione (vi prego non vi incazzate...parlo da newbie...forse per molti di voi è semplice e si capisce subito...ma fidatevi, non è propriamente così)...vorrei creare una guida che spiega velocemente con termini molto comprensibili le varie possibilità ed i vari comandi (non mi metto a spiegare in dettaglio la storia di linux e company) ma le funzioni per capire almeno cosa si sta facendo e capire il più possibile la terminologia (tipo un vocabolario di gentoo).

Alla fine spero che questa guida possa essere abbastanza precisa per far sì che una persona, eseguendo solo i semplici comandi e non leggendo niente, riesce a fare partire un Gentoo nel proprio PC con aspetto grafico e vari programmi utili installati...come se qualcuno installasse un SuSE senza aspetto grafico, con un bel po' di comandi ma con la coscenza di sapere cosa sta installando. Quello che all'inizio non tratterei, dato che a quanto vedo è l'argomento più ostico e molto soggettivo...è l'argomento Wireless...al limite farei qualche collegamento ai vari topic del tipo: per chi ha D-Link G604T e G620 ---> link

Il problema principale...è che dovrò tartassare questo forum di svariate domande da ragazzo delle elementari per l'ambiente Gentoo e per fare questo il topic dovrà essere aggiornato di continuo e potrà avere una dimensione molto grande! Di conseguenza chiedo supporto anche ai moderatori per caso mai fare qualche pulizia (se possibile) perchè comunque aggiornerò il post iniziale dopo le risposte dei vari utenti alle mie domande e spero anche di altri.

Se i moderatori credono che possa essere utile e che mi possano dare una mano alla puliza del topic allora inizio già a scrivere qualcosa...o comunque a chiedere a tutti gli utenti la linea di progetto della guida per fare una cosa utile a tutti.

p.s.= è da giorni che sto leggendo varie guide un po' da tutte le parti...non partirei proprio da zero...ma ci siamo vicini

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Per questo lavoro forse sarebbe meglio usare un wiki che è più facilmente aggiornabile , IMHO

----------

